# Input request. Boat Reviews.



## fpflats (Aug 2, 2009)

This looks good, after just lurking here for the past 8 months, finally decided to sign up just to thank you for the 25 shootout. I've been saving and looking at skiffs for the past year and should be within 3 months of finally being able to pull the trigger (not for the HB or CB). Now that you've helped with my motor homework, could you review all the affordable skiffs within the next 3 months? 

Or am I about to get booted my first day?


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

I vote for:

Ankona Native SUV
Ranger Banshee Extreme
Dragonfly Elec-Trek kayak


----------



## wallbanger2 (Oct 2, 2007)

This looks great!

How about a couple for those of us who are financially constrained and are forced to "do more with less" 

I'd like to see a comparison/review between something like a CS 16, a CS 14 and possibly a 14 ft john boat. Possibly take all 3 out at the same time even for a real time comparisson on their plusses and minuses.

Just a thought.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Chuck :

First welcome! Gin and Tonic please. 

Second, lurking for 8 months? WOW are we that lame... ;D Glad you finally decided to join! 

Third, Check out some of the reviews that we have finished. http://www.microskiff.com/reviews/skiff-reviews.html There are a couple budget skiffs there and a few that cost a few dollars more.  It's time to put more reviews in the book, so if there is something you would like us to review please let us know. We do this for y'all so now is the time to speak up! ;D

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> I'd like to see a comparison/review between something like a CS 16, a CS 14 and possibly a 14 ft john boat.  Possibly take all 3 out at the same time even for a real time comparisson on their plusses and minuses


Great idea. One of my original ideas a while back was a one day comparo with several manufactures. It's hard to do but not impossible. I prefer to take one at a time and spend quality time looking it over very hard. 

I forgot to mention I'm looking to get out on a new Mitzi from the new company. 

Cheers


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm curious about the Ranger Banshee & Extreme myself. I think it's more of a micro- than the others listed are though.

Maybe we could put together a shoot-out of sorts with our home built skiff bretheren in the future. Brett, myself, firecat, maybe even let josh and bob in with their FS18s. 

Whatever you decide, I'll be waiting intently to read them!


----------



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

I would really like to see reviews on the Inshore 16, Ankona Native SUV and the Dragonfly fly fishing kayak.


----------



## telltail (Mar 11, 2007)

I'd personally like to see a microskiff shootout - The HB Glades Skiff, ECC Gladesmen, and comparible Gheenoe (not entirely familiar w/ all their models) . These 3 hulls seem to make the majority of the micro market. Talk true performance, running and poling, stability, abilty to paddle, price, etc. :


----------



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

> I'd personally like to see a microskiff shootout - The HB Glades Skiff, ECC Gladesmen, and comparible Gheenoe (not entirely familiar w/ all their models) . These 3 hulls seem to make the majority of the micro market. Talk true performance, running and poling, stability, abilty to paddle, price, etc.  :


Thats a good idea. I like it.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I like the CS idea...not just because I have one but, like wallbanger said, it's a great idea to gear toward those who can't afford the more expensive options.

I also like the microskiff shootout idea. I say: HB Glades Skiff vs ECC Gladesmen vs Ankona Copperhead vs Custom Gheenoe LT25 vs Inshore 16. I'm sure there are more you could squeeze in there.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

How about a few brands I missed? 

I like the shootout idea... Personally I would love to do it against the three larger skiffs, Vantage, Islamorada and HPX... but for the micro market I'm sure I can put something together. 

I am working on another motor comparo... oh why do I do this to myself... ;D

Right now I would like to focus on single skiffs. Are there any models I have missed? 

Cheers
Jan


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Shipoke 14

Dolphin 16 superskiff


----------



## fpflats (Aug 2, 2009)

I was going to mention the Shipoke too but somehow didn't look too different from the old Dolphin, or even the Inshore 16, which to me just looks like the Mitzi, which seems to look like an HPX. I've been a lurker all this time because the only thing I can see to contribute is how NOT to do stuff. I just seem to have a knack, given 2 choices on what to do with a boat, to pick the wrong option. I've learned a ton from everyone,tho'. Maybe that black cloud will move away from me one day....


----------



## fpflats (Aug 2, 2009)

BTW, I have learned that putting a 40 on a Gheenoe may not be a good idea....


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

What about the Beavertail Vengeance?
Are they finally done with it?
Not really a Micro, but should be a nice review to compare to some of the bigger poling skiffs.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey Capt. Jan...How 'bout a Dorado 18? 
I would love to see a true Do More with Less
comparison with the LT25 vrs other economical
tiller micros... Find out where you get the most 
bang for the buck!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

And why isn't the HPX Micro considered a Micro?
It's shy of 17', weighs nothing, drafts nothing, poles in puddles, rated for a 40 4 stroke 50 2 stroke.

It's not as micro as other skiffs, but it probably does the same job, or better than some of the smaller micros. 

I think it's more Micro than the 15' Mirage HPX. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Boggy Creek Micro 14?


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

> I like the shootout idea... Personally I would love to do it against the three larger skiffs, Vantage, Islamorada and HPX
> Cheers
> Jan


That is what i am talking about...i am suprised a magazine has not done this shootout yet....i think that would be a great shootout [smiley=bigun2.gif]


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> I also like the microskiff shootout idea.  I say: HB Glades Skiff vs ECC Gladesmen vs Ankona Copperhead vs Custom Gheenoe LT25 vs Inshore 16.


Gladeskiff, Gladesman, Gheenoe Terrapin Dragonfly makes sense. You can't add the Inshore 16 and Ankona Copperhead. Those boats are completely different.


----------



## Capt_David (Jul 14, 2008)

How about an old school skiffs


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

Pangamarine? Its on the larger end but drafts shallow and tops out at 50 hp tiller.


----------



## skelly (Dec 16, 2006)

How about the Mitzi line?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I think you might risk losing an advertiser if you don't include Terrapin to your list. Dave may not like to be left out.


----------



## patrick (Jul 30, 2009)

Like Chuck, I've been a reader for a bit but had to sign up. 
I would like to see one of the Lagoon boats get the one (twice and three times) over. I really like what I see from them, but haven't heard much else about them. Mitzi, Terrapin, and Dragonfly would be sweet as well. 

There are several of us out there who I am sure can't afford the Hummer style boats, so maybe take a look at some quality Honda's and Toyota's for us that are on the lower end of the $ scale


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

gheenoe...somebody called for me?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions! Please don't forget to check out the current set of reviews on the site. We tested the Terrapin last year. 

http://www.microskiff.com/reviews/skiff-reviews.html


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Thanks for all the suggestions! Please don't forget to check out the current set of reviews on the site. We tested the Terrapin last year.
> 
> http://www.microskiff.com/reviews/skiff-reviews.html


When can we expect a review of your Native?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't think it would be right to do a review of my own skiff. The internet would be fired up on the perception of impartiality. 

We'll see... hows that?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I don't think it would be right to do a review of my own skiff. The internet would be fired up on the perception of impartiality.
> 
> We'll see... hows that?



Makes sense. How about the Native SUV?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't own one...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I don't own one...


So when can we expect a review?  lol


----------



## guitarfish (Jan 13, 2009)

I volunteer to man the Helm! 

How about a Triumph or one of those cool Australian plastic skiffs.While I'm at it how about a thread on tricked out Watertenders? :-/


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> BTW, I have learned that putting a 40 on a Gheenoe may not be a good idea....



Depends on the Gheenoe, Highsider [smiley=carcrash.gif] Super or LT25  [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Dolphin boats has an interesting boat boat called the 16' Super Skiff tiller and the 16'L Renegade Tiller. Very interesting

http://www.dolphinboats.com/pdf/16%20L%20TILLER%202008_09_2_08_LoRes.pdf


I'm with the "monetarily impared" crowd. The true apeal of the microskiff IMHO is the microcost factor.
For me, the three boats that MOST interest me are:
LT25, Inshore 16, Native SUV.

I personally think a review of the LT25 is long over due! More so than any other boat out there! It's extreme popularity dictates a review!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Working on it. 

Looking forward to the Inshore 16 as soon as Kevin can have one ready for us to check out. Plus there will be an LT25 review, need to hire bodyguards to protect myself from the Gheenoe Army... LOL Just kidding. ;D

I am going to recuse myself from an official published review Native SUV. I don't' want there to be any question of bias. I am talking to someone else to do the official review that will be published.

Cheers


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I will be reveiwing a "Rare" gheenoe soon ... LOL


----------



## TIGERMC (Feb 25, 2008)

I am a Riverhawk owner and live in an area of the country where Riverhawks are very popular (Tennessee tailwater trout fisherman). I would like to see some of the new Riverhawk models reviewed.


----------



## Tom_W (Oct 23, 2008)

> I was going to mention the Shipoke too but somehow didn't look too different from the old Dolphin, or even the Inshore 16, which to me just looks like the Mitzi, which seems to look like an HPX.  I've been a lurker all this time because the only thing I can see to contribute is how NOT to do stuff.  I just seem to have a knack, given 2 choices on what to do with a boat, to pick the wrong option.  I've learned a ton from everyone,tho'.  Maybe that black cloud will move away from me one day....


47 years and counting....Only time I don't see the cloud is during the lightning strikes!

Tom W


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

While I don't have a specific model or brand in mind, I agree with the notion that review energy should be more focused on skiff's that provide a lot of bang for the buck so to speak. 

Not to begrudge the mid to high-end skiff builders, but I'm not particularly fascinated by what these manufacturers can do with skiff's costing upwards of $15-20K for the base boat. IMHO from that point on were talking more about fluff and snob appeal than raw performance and fish-ability. At those price points they damn sure better be perfect in every respect and legitimately meet every claim. I shouldn't have to read a 3rd party review before I can believe it. All those virtues should be a given along with that kind of pricing.

Instead, I'm far more impressed with the likes of the LT25, Copperhead SUV and Inshore 16 or any others in that realm. I realize it's difficult to set hard limits, but skiffs that are ready to fish under $12K or so "out the door" are way more interesting to me and really epitomize what a "skiff" should be anyway. 

I can't speak for everyone, but my boats get pinged and dinged every time I leave the house. I miss turns from time to time and end up on a sand or oyster bar or leave some gel coat on submerged rock. I hit all sorts of floating stuff running in low light and at night. My kid puts the boat on the trailer now and then. I end up at waterfront restaurants or raft ups where no one knows how to tie off properly. I drop my cast net on the deck too hard more often than not, etc, etc. 

Show me a practical and affordable skiff, not something I take an equity hit every time I use it.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> While I don't have a specific model or brand in mind, I agree with the notion that review energy should be more focused on skiff's that provide a lot of bang for the buck so to speak.
> 
> Not to begrudge the mid to high-end skiff builders, but I'm not particularly fascinated by what these manufacturers can do with skiff's costing upwards of $15-20K for the base boat. IMHO from that point on were talking more about fluff and snob appeal than raw performance and fish-ability. At those price points they damn sure better be perfect in every respect and legitimately meet every claim. I shouldn't have to read a 3rd party review before I can believe it. All those virtues should be a given along with that kind of pricing.
> 
> ...



I think the Maverick HPX Micro is very affordable.
I'm sure anyone with a decent paying job can afford the monthly payment.
My girlfriend pays for her iPhone what my friend pays for his HPX Micro.
I know it's just over $20k but for what it is, it's very reasonable. 
I'm just saying.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > While I don't have a specific model or brand in mind, I agree with the notion that review energy should be more focused on skiff's that provide a lot of bang for the buck so to speak.
> >
> > Not to begrudge the mid to high-end skiff builders, but I'm not particularly fascinated by what these manufacturers can do with skiff's costing upwards of $15-20K for the base boat. IMHO from that point on were talking more about fluff and snob appeal than raw performance and fish-ability. At those price points they damn sure better be perfect in every respect and legitimately meet every claim. I shouldn't have to read a 3rd party review before I can believe it. All those virtues should be a given along with that kind of pricing.
> >
> ...


We're all entitled to our opinions. Affordable is a relative term and maybe you missed my point about the $15K+ rigs. Its not that they are or aren't affordable, a lot goes into what any individual can or can't afford or what something is "worth" to one person verses another. You think a $20K HPX is affordable. I can easily afford one but don't think they are worth the money considering what you do with them. To each his own as the saying goes.

The HPX series and really most any of the newer generation of $20K+ skiffs we like to talk about around here are well made and capable skiffs, but there's nothing remarkable about them, especially considering the near tripling in cost over a Copperhead SUV, Inshore 16, Native or similar entry level skiff. I'm just saying  I find the substantial difference in cost of those high-end skiffs compared with the striking similarity in capability with the low-end skiffs far more interesting than yet another review of yet another high-end skiff that is pretty much like any other high-end skiff introduced in the last 12 years or so.  :

I tip my hat to the likes of CG, Copperhead and IPB for raising the bar in skiff performance while also lowering the cost of entry and by a substantial margin too. IMHO these guys are redefining the skiff market in more significant ways than anything going on at Chittum or HMP.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

str8's said it right [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] 
Another thought mentioned earlier. Should microskiffs be broken down into classes based on width/beam?

For the purposes of shootin'em out? 

Example;

Below 59" lightweights
60" to 68" welterweights
69" plus middleweights

There are no heavyweights, or it wouldn't be a microskiff? 
This only how I see it anyways.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Example:
> less than 50"  featherweights
> 50" to 60"  lightweights
> 60" to 69" welterweights
> 69" plus     middleweights


fixed it for ya...


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

exactly Brett! You read my mind after going on the Custom Gheenoe website.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I have three reviews this weekend... One Friday, one Saturday and one on Sunday. There will be a little something for everyone in the mix... 

Cheers


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > > While I don't have a specific model or brand in mind, I agree with the notion that review energy should be more focused on skiff's that provide a lot of bang for the buck so to speak.
> > >
> > > Not to begrudge the mid to high-end skiff builders, but I'm not particularly fascinated by what these manufacturers can do with skiff's costing upwards of $15-20K for the base boat. IMHO from that point on were talking more about fluff and snob appeal than raw performance and fish-ability. At those price points they damn sure better be perfect in every respect and legitimately meet every claim. I shouldn't have to read a 3rd party review before I can believe it. All those virtues should be a given along with that kind of pricing.
> > >
> ...



I completely agree with what you're saying.
My point was that the 20k price tag is more intimidating than what it can really be. 
I would love to get a Copperhead, or a HPX Micro.
I have personally ridden in a HPX Micro many times (including today) and am amazed by it's capabilities for being a slightly larger skiff. 
I'm not saying the Copperhead won't perform as good if not better, and for half the price.
Especially the fact that it's made for the purchaser, not in a production line. 

But another fact is, a bank would give a loan out for 20k way before they give one out for 10k. 
And sure, if someone can afford to pay 10k-13k or what ever the cost of the Copperhead is now (similarly rigged with console, steering motor, etc.)
cash, then it's a bargain.
But it would be harder for someone to get a loan out for those 10k-13k than it would for 20k+.
I have spoken to several brokers about getting a loan for a the amount needed to get the Copperhead and was told by them all that it will not be easy.
But that for anything over 20k it would be MUCH easier.

My friend paid $17,500 for his HPX Micro minus the trailer, dealer fees, and prop.
It ended up somewhere near 24k with everything including a bad ass aluminum trailer specifically made for that boat (granted all the Maverick logos would probably make it worth much more...lol). 

My point is. The final price tag is a lot cheaper, but it may not be as affordable for the monthly payments for someone who cannot put up the 10k-13k.


----------



## MrSnook (Feb 7, 2008)

> While I don't have a specific model or brand in mind, I agree with the notion that review energy should be more focused on skiff's that provide a lot of bang for the buck so to speak.
> 
> Not to begrudge the mid to high-end skiff builders, but I'm not particularly fascinated by what these manufacturers can do with skiff's costing upwards of $15-20K for the base boat. IMHO from that point on were talking more about fluff and snob appeal than raw performance and fish-ability. At those price points they damn sure better be perfect in every respect and legitimately meet every claim. I shouldn't have to read a 3rd party review before I can believe it. All those virtues should be a given along with that kind of pricing.
> 
> ...


I agree at the moment given the current economy I can no longer afford a $15K + boat. I owned a 20' bay boat which I sold years ago before getting my Gheenoe LT15. I can't afford the initial $$$ outlay to buy one I really can't afford to feed a big HP outboard for a day a family fishing either . Nor does it seem to matter to the fish either as I've caught more fish in the Noe.

How about something like a price range shoot outs. 

* $6,000 - $8,000 skiff
* $8,100 - $10,000 skiff
* $10,100 - 12,500 skiff
* $12, 500 - $15,000
and $15,100 +

I'm more interested in the options that are available within my price range not really how a bare bone $6,000 skiff compares to a full rigged out $20,000 skiff that I can't afford. 

In MHO a microskiff is not just small in size but also cost as well as up keep and simplicity.


----------



## thefly (Aug 24, 2009)

I would like to see Keys skiffs in a shootout

Islamorada 18
HPX18
Dolphin SSP 17
HB Marquesa

I am in the market , and very interested in the Chittam and HB the most , the other two would have to be very good to make me list to larboard


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> I would like to see Keys skiffs in a shootout
> 
> Islamorada 18
> HPX18
> ...


Is this the same Mark from DOA??

-T


----------



## thefly (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Tom, Whats DOA ?

Dead On Arrival?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Tom your thinking of Capt. Mark Nichols...

http://www.doalures.com/mark.htm

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------

